

David Beazley Keynote at PyCon (Live Notes) - brianr
https://hackpad.com/FYJWFfUnHvn#9:30am---David-Beazley-Keynote

======
orph
There's great notes for a lot of other PyCon talks here:
<https://hackpad.com/LQgZLPeokTB#PyCon-2012-Notes>

------
binarycrusader
Hearing Beazley speak was definitely one of the highlights of PyCon for me.
I've already looked into PyPy in the past, so most of it wasn't news to me. I
felt validated though after hearing him declare the same things I thought of
as "rough edges" the same.

------
herge
Great shoutout to a Montreal hacker called Jeff Preshing
<http://preshing.com/>

~~~
preshing
Nice! Looking forward to the video for this one.

------
gourneau
brianr, do you live at Langton?

~~~
brianr
Nope, I'm in San Francisco.

